# Do the Twins reallsy have a chance?



## NDhunter14 (Oct 17, 2007)

It is pretty much a given that everyone here is a Twins here, but can anyone honestly say they think the Twins have a chance against the power house that is New York and their wind tunnel. Try to leave hopes and dreams out, Im looking for a logical answer.


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

Not if we can't execute on double plays and relays. Cabrera has now made two bad throws in four innings.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

They probably have no chance on paper. That's why they play the game.

Did anyone think they had a chance in 1987 or 1991? I'm sure they weren't favored those years either.

The yankees have had a habit of losing in the playoffs recently. Hopefully that will continue!


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Yankees................best team money can buy uke:



> New York Yankees Salaries - 2009
> Player Salary (US$)
> 1. Alex Rodriguez 33,000,000
> 2. Derek Jeter 21,600,000
> ...


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Twins salaries



> The Minnesota Twins Current Salaries and Payroll Situation:
> 
> C - Joe Mauer - $10.5MM
> 
> ...


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Sorry I do not guarantee the last two posts but I think most see the picture.

Go Twins :beer:


----------



## NDhunter14 (Oct 17, 2007)

thats awesome, the cubs have the third highest payroll and couldnt beat a bunch of lil leaguers if a championship was up for grabs


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

win friday night and two in the hump dome. Can't ever count this team out now. Really wishing Morneau was healthy, his bat is always the equalizer in these big series.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Twins have zero chance of winning this series!!! 

Hey, it worked when I started the Twins done thread. :lol:


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Every year people complain about the amount the Yankees spend. You know what the twins owner has a bunch of money, spend some of it. You will have a new ball park next year which should mean extra money. Even if they didn't put on a retractable roof on it. Carl Pohlad was estimated to be worth 3.6 BILLION dollars when he died.

I love how when the Twins win it's because they are so damn good, but as soon as they lose you blame it on the other teams salary.

If it has to do with payroll then how did they win at Detroit? They have the 5th highest payroll and the twins have the 24th highest???????????

Detroit Tigers	$115,085,145	
Minnesota Twins	$65,299,267

The Mets have the second highest payroll and they didn't make the playoffs. I realize that they had a ton of injuries this year.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

If the Twins win game 2, I think that have a great chance, if they lose game 2 I think it will go to 5 games and they will lose.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

holmsvc, Wow I have some old blood presure meds I can send you.
:lol: 
PM me your address. I agree with your Pohlad comments. I just hope the Twins can keep their key players and pay them.

You must be a Yankees fan. oke:


----------



## trevar14 (Apr 7, 2009)

I agree with holmsvc. The yankees are going to be too tough this year. Their pitching is greatly improved from years past. The other times they have made the playoffs their bats were good but their pitching was questionable. And they got hit hard. This year is the year they get their 27th! Not for the twins getting their 3rd?


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

It's real easy to hate the Yanks,,,,,,, go Twins,,,,,,I for one thought they were done a few weeks back, you just never know,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

it is easy to hate the yankees. maybe thats why i hate them.

for the twins to win in whatever division they are in was a pretty good job. think of the injuries they had starting with Neshek way back last yr. then losing reyes, the sucking of crain and alexi castilla, Slowey, Perkins, Mauer(for a month coulda won 15 instead of 9 in april), Bonser, Liriano regressing, Crede and finally moreneau.

They have turned their pitching staff over 2 years in a row and are still in. The mets should take a page from the philosophy of the twins. good coaching and loyal players will produce playoff teams.

ps how much money have the yankees spent since that last world series??


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> You must be a Yankees fan.


Ding! But to make it worse, Holmes is also a Cowboys fan.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Another painful ninth inning against NYY, a carryover from May. We were eating dinner with some friends, and it just set up so Nathan-like, we were all pretty nervous. There's no room for error in NY. None.

And what was with that blown fair ball call on Mauer's drive down the left field line?

a) Ball hits glove. 
b) Ball hits fair ground by a foot. 
c) Umpire standing 12 feet away, looking right at the play. 
d) Foul ball. WTF?

Just another argument for instant replay. That was a huge blunder. It would have been game changing with the singles that followed, because then Tex's homerun only ties it in the 10th. Of course, bases juiced and no outs (then two first-pitch outs?!?) and not scoring anyone isn't the officials' fault either.

Eh, we'll get 'em in the Dome on Sunday. Go Twins!


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

Instead of nathan going out and collecting dirt as a keep sake of the dome at the end of the game, maybe Punto should go out in front of the dome and take a stop sign.

To me the last two games looked like the junior varsity vs. the varsity team.

Hopefully one of these years the twins will stop being the "little engine that could" and piece together a serious playoff run.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Like I said in the other thread, better team to make the playoffs, but they don't have enough to beat any of the other 7 teams that made it. Especially the Yankees. Thats the name of baseball, spend money and win. It needs fixed, but probably won't ever be. And it runs farther then just paying your players to play. Teams that consistently lose every year make no money. In turn causing those losing seasons and high draft picks to be useless. These kids coming out think they are owed the world before they ever throw a pitch or see a pitch. So the terrible teams can't even sign them and they just continue to stay terrible. I was amazed that Washington managed to sign Strasburg this year. Baseball is definitely not what it should be... The Twins made a great run, but it ended where it was supposed to. The Angels/Yanks series oughta be a great one.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

The Twins could have been up 2 games to 1 right now. They simply made way too many mistakes! You can't give away runs and blow leads when your in the playoffs. Twins need to work on their base running in the offseason among other things!


----------

